# Tennant 385



## bmanny (Nov 23, 2005)

Tennant 385 Hi-Dump sweeper for sale. 4cyl gas, liquid. Like new. Winnipeg, Canada. 204-237-4127


----------



## Metro (Nov 12, 2005)

bmanny said:


> Tennant 385 Hi-Dump sweeper for sale. 4cyl gas, liquid. Like new. Winnipeg, Canada. 204-237-4127


How much? pictures? hours?


----------

